# Surly 1x1 + 3speed IGH



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

So I had my lbs lace a new rear wheel for me with a Shimano Inter-3 IGH. It's the SG-3D55 hub that's 135mm with a disk brake. I've been riding the Surly 1x1=11 (anniversary edition) as a singlespeed with 33x20 off road and 35x17 when bashing around town.

So far it's been pretty cool. I did 10.5 miles on it at Schaefer Farms in MD on Tuesday for it's maiden off-road voyage. It performed flawless. It was so nice to be able to cross a creek and drop to the low gear and grind out without spinning and it was also very nice to have the higher gear for those flat sections. I'm going to play with the gearing to see what I like, right now I ran it at 33x18, but I might try 33x19/20. I also have a 35x16 to run it for commuting to work with some urban tires.

While I'm sure continuing to ride singlespeed will improve my fitness faster, being able to ride longer without getting jello legs sure was nice.

The only thing I don't care for is the grip shift. If I could find a trigger shifter solution I would be very happy.

Some Pics;

GF1-1000704 by inkjetartist, on Flickr


GF1-1000703 by inkjetartist, on Flickr


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the exact same bike (2009 model, in the 18" size). I ended up putting a Shimano Alfine 8-speed internally-geared hub, and it uses a trigger shift system as opposed to the twist-shift variety. For gearing I initially put a 36 tooth in front with a 17t in the rear, but since I have been doing tons of rigorous uphill riding on rocky switchbacks I put a RaceFace XC 32 tooth with a bashguard on it (the Surly Mr. Whirly unit wore out in about 2000 miles of abuse). Going downhill on asphalt isn’t as fast now, but I can pretty much go up any hill without much fatigue. With the 65mm wide Large Marges (24" diameter) and heavy-ass 24"x3" Arrow Racing Wide Bite tires, the extra low gearing is really nice to have available—the rolling resistance of these tires is immense.


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw your post about the Alfine 8 speed and I really wanted to do it, but the 3 speed is working out so far. I've been checking out some of the cruiser guys solutions to the grip shift and I might try making a custom shifter for it.

I love riding on the stock LM's with the hoggy g's. I run them about 18 psi and just plow over everything. I wish they had just a little bit of tread though, because I would have laced a 3speed into them and taking them off road too. Or better yet Surly needs to make an Endo Jr.


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

Both of you guys are making me so jealous. I am staying single for now, 33 - 18 on 24" x 65mm Large Marges with Hookworms. The parts are in the mail. I hope the gearing works out for urban cruising. 

Isahnisahn, while you were in "direct drive" with your 3-speed rig, how did that 33-18 gearing work out for ya?


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

danthesoundman said:


> Both of you guys are making me so jealous. I am staying single for now, 33 - 18 on 24" x 65mm Large Marges with Hookworms. The parts are in the mail. I hope the gearing works out for urban cruising.
> 
> Isahnisahn, while you were in "direct drive" with your 3-speed rig, how did that 33-18 gearing work out for ya?


So far 33/18 has been the best. I have 33 and 35 fronts and 16, 18, 19, and 20 rears. I've been playing around with the combos. Right now I have a 33/20 because I've been riding some more hills.

Your urban gearing might be a little short. I run 35/17 with the Large Marge's and 3.45" Hoggy G's and I think that spins out a little to easy, although hitting the hills gives a real nice workout!


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

BTW, I have a Rohloff sitting on my workbench now.

I'm thinking about having a set of Velocity P35's built up with the Rohloff in the rear.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

isahnisahn said:


> BTW, I have a Rohloff sitting on my workbench now.
> 
> I'm thinking about having a set of Velocity P35's built up with the Rohloff in the rear.


SWEET!!! I would love to see some pictures of the setup once it's done! :thumbsup:


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> SWEET!!! I would love to see some pictures of the setup once it's done! :thumbsup:


I'll post some pics for sure.


----------

